# Learn Google Sketchup in a Weekend with Robert Lang



## lew

Thanks for the review.

Lumberjocks used to have a member (DaveR) who was extremely knowledgeable and helpful. I miss him.


----------



## JPB

I found lots of great Sketchup tutorials through this site. The most complete that I have found are the ones from the guy at Swamp Road Wood Works.

http://srww.com/google-sketchup.htm


----------



## PaulMCohen

The best resource for Google Sketchup is a manual called "Google Sketchup The Missing Manual", locally it was $20 and you download the CD for free from a website provided in the book.


----------



## Ken90712

Great review. I have used sketchup and need to master it one day!


----------



## Ken90712

I now have watched one of his videos and a big help. Great post.


----------



## Elizabeth

Thanks for this review! I have tried to learn Sketchup on my own but don't really understand it yet. I've used Pro/E and AutoCAD in the (distant) past so it's probably just the learning curve. I think I will get the e-book, though the site I found for it charges $40.

I've also ordered a SpaceNavigator! I used to have something similar at one of my engineering design jobs and loved it.


----------



## rawdawgs50

Good review. The Lang videos are good and will certainly get you up and running. The only way to learn sketchup is to do it and challenge yourself. There are lots of videos available. I consider myself a high level SU user, but am not a master…..yet! Layout 3 is just as amazing as SU and has become a huge asset as well, although it is not available in SU free edition only PRO. However, for most wood workers…basic SU is more than what you will ever need/want and its FREE!

Sketchup should be thought of as a shop tool by every wood worker now. If you do not own/use this tool, you are missing out on technology that is here to stay and will only become more prevalent. I would say it can be as addictive as cutting wood once you learn the software.

Google has lots of great videos as well that will teach you for free. Devote some time to this software and reap the benefits.
http://www.youtube.com/user/SketchUpVideo


----------



## Pimzedd

JPB has it right. Swamp Road Wood Works' videos are excellent. Very well done and easy to understand. I have tried many and they are the best for a woodworker. And the BEST part, they are FREE.


----------

